

PieGuy - fully cached iPhone webapp game - jazzychad
http://mrgan.com/pieguy/

======
jazzychad
After the last couple of PPK articles about native-apps vs webapps, I think
this was a great example of a webapp that works well even in offline mode by
using the local storage manifest.

It even addresses some of the issues I raised in a comment yesterday about my
webapp development frustrations by dealing with them client-side (in
javascript) instead of server-side like I was doing.

Yesterday's comment: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=959587>

------
BigZaphod
It's unplayable on my 3G iPhone - too slow. Probably fine on a 3GS, though.

~~~
stilist
> Pie Guy will run on iPhone 3GS with OS 3.0 or higher installed.

— <http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/257187093/pie-guy>

~~~
BigZaphod
Sure - but if the point here was to demonstrate that a web app can be just as
good as a native app, it fails due to lack of performance. (Unless you have
the latest hardware, that is, but this isn't exactly a graphically intense
game - this is something that looks like it would have run smoothly on an
Apple II clone 20+ years ago.)

------
joblessjunkie
WTF? Can't see it from a desktop browser; can't see it on an iPhone unless I
"install" it....

Go away.

~~~
tdm911
Installing it merely puts a shortcut to the website containing the game on
your iPhone home screen.

If you change your user agent to iPhone and go to <http://mrgan.com/pieguy/>
on your browser I assume you could play it on your desktop.

~~~
GHFigs
For the curious: you can coax it into loading, but you can't play it.

You will need a WebKit-based browser, as it uses CSS transitions, transforms,
and animation properties. The game checks the iPhone-specific property
"window.navigator.standalone" to see if the game is running full-screen (i.e.
it is installed), but you can work around that in the Web Inspector JavaScript
console or editing the source to get the game to load. Then you can click to
start a new game, however you're left with no control as it uses iPhone-
specific JavaScript for swipe controls.

